# What kind of rogue do i have



## Meta358 (Dec 15, 2021)

So i just got a 2015 rogue and when looking i see different sub models, id like to know what i have. Ive seen a s,sl, and sv what are the differences. And i got a 2015 and that it could be a gen 1 or 2 rogue from what ive seen of the dates. I only know the dealership only calls it a rogue select. But i figured that was the just how they called the base model, like my old jeeps base model was the sport model


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's a Rogue Select then it's a gen1. Nissan continued marketing the '13 gen1 through '14~'15 as the Rogue Select, while also marketing the '14~'15 gen2 as the just-Rogue.


----------



## Meta358 (Dec 15, 2021)

So how can i tell if its an s/sl/sv amd what are the differences


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There was only one trim level (S) in the '15 Select. The other trims apply only to the just-Rogue.


----------

